# New Shimano Stradic FJ Spinning Reels ***Thing of beauty***



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I see they went back with the original white color. I personally feel that's what they should of stuck with since they have been white all along. This reel looks like its gonna be very nice, maybe pair it up the a Abu Garcia Veritas. I see the Abu has the new mico guides coming out for the Veritas casting version but have yet to see them for the spinning version. 

I have two older Stradics now a 1000 and 2500 and they both held up very well under alot of stress and use over the years. Hopefully the new model stays true to the Shimano standard.

Cant wait for to get one!!!


http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Shimano_Stradic_Spinning_Reels_FJ/descpage-SSFJ.html


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm happy about that too.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

4 hours of overtime done....4 more and I'll have plenty of money for the reel.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Although mine isn't the FJ I absolutely love my Stradic/Veritas combo super light, sensitive, and great drag.It's has held its own against a few muskie and some 10 lb carp. I absolutely love throwing wacky rigged Senkos on this combo! 







[/IMG]


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice combo buzzin. Which pole are you using I have heard that they run on the stiffer side. I really hope they bring out the micro guide in spinning!!!
What is that green string your running? Looks bad azz.

I'm hooked on the stradic lineup. Didn't really care for the last FI model though. Just didn't do it for me, without the white color. But still smooth and a nice reel.
I have the CI4 also with a Abu Vendetta 6'9" ML and love it. Caught a few nice muskie like yourself on it and use it for walleye and bass fishing. 
I'm still not sure if I want the 2500 or 1000 size. 2500 is more versatile but there is something about that 1000 size that I just love.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks, you heard right I have the 7' mL rod and it is a little stiffer than normal. The line is actually the cheapest money can buy (Vicious hi vis green panfish line.) 2$ Walmart special but I'm happy with it..


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I picked up some of that vicious green line for ice fishing this winter when they had the display at the local walmart. 
Kinda funny expensive rod, very expensive reel, and the cheapest money can buy string. 
I'm hooked on braid after making the switch last fall. Its hard to go back to mono after using power pro.


----------

